# My State Has Embarrassed Me. Winter Weather, State of Emergency.



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

The governor has declared a state of emergency because we are going to have winter weather, tomorrow. Pike County, just below Montgomery, is closing the roads - tonight at midnight! There ain't no rain, sleet, snow or anything, anywhere near us, and Pike County is closing the roads, tonight.

You'd think this is Los Angeles, or something.

Yeah, I am the guy who rode his motorcycle to work during a tropical storm, I understand I look at things a little differently than some, but sheesh!


----------



## Deebo (Oct 27, 2012)

ATTENTION; ATTENTION: ALERT; ALERT - its January. Its usually cold in January. Please be advised, its cold outside. 
With the roads being closed, are the schools and Gov't offices going to be closed?


----------



## Gunner's Mate (Aug 13, 2013)

Uh the state does not own the roads I believe the taxpayers own the roads


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Yes, the schools are going to be closed. Some will stay open until noon (got to get the federal money, you know) while others are closed all day, tomorrow.
As far as the government, I don't know. Hopefully, but that is always a hope.

As far as the citizens owning the roads, I'll try that next time a cop wants to talk to me about my speed. :grin: Seriously, though, here would be my announcement if I were governor:

"My fellow Alabamians. I know most of you in the southern part of the state are unused to icy, snowy conditions. This being the case, please, stay off the road if you don't know what you are doing. All you guys with big pickups with mud tires, those tires will do you know good if the road is icy. The roads will be slick. Think catfish skin slick, and you have the idea.

"Y'all might think about filling your gas cans so that you can use your generators if you need them. You never know when a branch will break off and down a power line in your area.

"This is just a part of being prepared. IF you are unfamiliar with preparing, please got to www.prepperforums.net and learn a thing or two.

Thank you."


----------



## Gunner's Mate (Aug 13, 2013)

The Govt needs to remember they dont own anything the taxpayers that actually paid for it own it I mean damn do they close the roads down in alaska because of a little snow hell no when it freezes they turn the frozen rivers in to highways WTF anyone watch Ice road truckers


----------



## Gunner's Mate (Aug 13, 2013)

Let me help you here, this should say all you Idiots that drive treehugger green save the planet cars need to stay home tomorrow all the ******** with gas guzzling environmentally unfriendly 4x4 trucks and suvs ur good to go


Denton said:


> Yes, the schools are going to be closed. Some will stay open until noon (got to get the federal money, you know) while others are closed all day, tomorrow.
> As far as the government, I don't know. Hopefully, but that is always a hope.
> 
> As far as the citizens owning the roads, I'll try that next time a cop wants to talk to me about my speed. :grin: Seriously, though, here would be my announcement if I were governor:
> ...


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Gunner's Mate said:


> Let me help you here, this should say all you Idiots that drive treehugger green save the planet cars need to stay home tomorrow all the ******** with gas guzzling environmentally unfriendly 4x4 trucks and suvs ur good to go


I've watched those guys down here "ready to go." It's funny as heck.

We don't have fun weather enough for anyone to remember what to do. The guys who trashed their trucks out the last time are middle-aged. The next generation will learn the hard way. It'll be great!

Still, a state of emergency? Come on, guvnah; it ain't that bad!


----------



## Gunner's Mate (Aug 13, 2013)

Anyone ever wonder how those electric cars are gonna work when there is now power from the Ice storms taking out the powerlines


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Gunner's Mate said:


> Anyone ever wonder how those electric cars are gonna work when there is now power from the Ice storms taking out the powerlines


Nope. Never wondered. Never had a reason to wonder. I require a vehicle that emits fumes. Otherwise, I do not trust it.


----------



## LunaticFringeInc (Nov 20, 2012)

Gunner's Mate said:


> Anyone ever wonder how those electric cars are gonna work when there is now power from the Ice storms taking out the powerlines


Liberals never consider unintended consequences of their actions...


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

Denton, this is the south. All you have to do here is say the word snow and Dallas will shut down. If my wife hears that word she won't even bother getting out of bed.



LunaticFringeInc said:


> Liberals never consider unintended consequences of their actions...


The libs just tend to react. Thinking is for when their reactions goes to hell. Then they will blame it on someone else.


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

The last couple days they have shut down Minnesota because it is cold - no snow, just cold. Who would have ever thunk it might get cold in Minnesota in January? Next we should shut down New York City because of that urine smell...


----------



## ekim (Dec 28, 2012)

Welcome to the nanny state of America. Just what the liberals want, make you "feel" like you are hopeless and many are!


----------



## jimb1972 (Nov 12, 2012)

I work outdoors for hours at a stretch between breaks, I had to give my kids a ride to school yesterday after I worked 3rd shift all night because it was too cold to walk to school (about 4 blocks) and too cold to walk to the bus stop and wait (2 blocks) I am raising weenies because I don't want to listen to my wife whine about it being too cold for them. As far as closing the roads, unless they are going to blockade them I would continue to do as I wish at my own risk. There is nothing funnier than seeing the look on a guys face when he realizes that that 4 wheel drive only works better for going, not stopping.


----------



## slewfoot (Nov 6, 2013)

Deebo said:


> ATTENTION; ATTENTION: ALERT; ALERT - its January. Its usually cold in January. Please be advised, its cold outside.
> With the roads being closed, are the schools and Gov't offices going to be closed?


I beg to differ, it is 70 here by the pool, going too be 81 today.:grin:


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Got a text from the boss. No work today. 

To all you people who deal with much worse as nothing more than a part of life, please do not think all of us in the south are this soft and weak.

As for me, if the roads do get that bad, I am going to fill a thermos full of coffee and walk up to the road. It ought to be pretty entertaining. Which will go into the ditch, first; a Chevy or a Ford?


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

slewfoot said:


> I beg to differ, it is 70 here by the pool, going too be 81 today.:grin:


On a side note, I hate you.


----------



## Ronin2013 (Dec 18, 2013)

some people will not read the writings on the wall.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

"Why are you out there piddling with the generator in a light jacket and sandals, Honey?"

"Because when I was growing up, we only had one pair of sandals and had to share them. Up hill to school, both ways, five miles, in two feet of snow."

"Honey, you grew up in south Alabama and your town wasn't even five miles end to end!"

"Who asked you? Go back inside."


----------



## Silverback (Jan 20, 2014)

Denton said:


> Yeah, I am the guy who rode his motorcycle to work during a tropical storm, I understand I look at things a little differently than some, but sheesh!


A Tropical Storm? ARE YOU NUTZ!

Man I was riding A R6 about 7 years back and we had the springs first rain (very light sprinklers) I misapplied my breaks and slide about 10 feet past the stop line.... yea... on the side. Soooo... lets compare my light rain to your tropical storm.


----------



## Silverback (Jan 20, 2014)

Denton said:


> Chevy or a Ford?
> 
> "Because when I was growing up, we only had one pair of sandals and had to share them. Up hill to school, both ways, five miles, in two feet of snow."


Ford of course.

Whats funny is I tell the kids the up hill in the snow both ways story and its true! I grew up in Hamilton County in Ohio. Summit elementary was my school and there was a giant hill inbetween me and the school. What I do not tell the kids is we had a two rail slead fitted as a back back so I would climb the hill in the snow then WWWWWWWEeeeeeeeEEEEEeeee all the way home. I figure that part made it sounds fun... better to be left out.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Silverback said:


> A Tropical Storm? ARE YOU NUTZ!
> 
> Man I was riding A R6 about 7 years back and we had the springs first rain (very light sprinklers) I misapplied my breaks and slide about 10 feet past the stop line.... yea... on the side. Soooo... lets compare my light rain to your tropical storm.


My ride is just a V-Star 650. I ride relatively slow, and carefully.

The headwind was so bad that I was doing about 60 at full throttle. All I could think of was, "I think I need a bigger bike."


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

Inor said:


> The last couple days they have shut down Minnesota because it is cold - no snow, just cold. Who would have ever thunk it might get cold in Minnesota in January? Next we should shut down New York City because of that urine smell...


"They" did the same thing in Michigan


----------



## LunaticFringeInc (Nov 20, 2012)

Gunner's Mate said:


> Anyone ever wonder how those electric cars are gonna work when there is now power from the Ice storms taking out the powerlines


The thing I have always wondered is where are they gonna get that power in the summer time when there is a heat wave and the grid is stressed to the point of rolling black outs. Additionally since they are not selling them any gas where are they gonna get their share of the taxes charged on gas to maintain the highways? Its things like this that make me say Liberism is a mental illness for which there is no cure and its always fatal.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

It's 31 degrees with light freezing rain! Anarchy! Anarchy!!!


----------



## Will2 (Mar 20, 2013)

Denton said:


> Yes, the schools are going to be closed. Some will stay open until noon (got to get the federal money, you know) while others are closed all day, tomorrow.
> As far as the government, I don't know. Hopefully, but that is always a hope.
> 
> As far as the citizens owning the roads, I'll try that next time a cop wants to talk to me about my speed. :grin: Seriously, though, here would be my announcement if I were governor:
> ...


Well *grin* cops enforce jurisdiction over your house to within the bounds of the law. It is a right of way and so is a commonlaw jurisdiction, however it may also have statutes or bylaws in effect also. If you use the road chances are there is likely a fine ordinance, however normally roadway activities arn't criminal they are civil administrative penalities. some are more serious though.

penn state for instance, driving on a closed road is a Class B misdemeanor.

I think that is up to $2000 - costly toll gamble.
and up to half a year of jail..

alabama (2) PUBLIC HIGHWAY or RIGHT-OF-WAY OF A PUBLIC HIGHWAY. The entire width between and immediately adjacent to the boundary lines of any public road, street, highway, interstate, or other publicly maintained way when any part is open to the use of the public for purposes of motor vehicle travel. - See more at: http://codes.lp.findlaw.com/alcode/32/5A/15/32-5A-330#sthash.8Zv2WIVL.dpuf

http://codes.lp.findlaw.com/alcode/32/5/1/32-5-16



> the state trooper is authorized to close such highway immediately by placing thereon a barricade, lights or other sign stating that the road is closed, and immediately notifying the division engineer or some other official of the Department of Transportation. Such road shall remain closed until the hazard has been corrected and the road ordered opened by the Department of Transportation - See more at: http://codes.lp.findlaw.com/alcode/32/5/1/32-5-16#sthash.oB8DKLa4.dpuf


During the period that the proclaimed emergency exists or continues, the Governor shall have and may exercise the following additional emergency powers:
(1) To enforce all laws, rules, and regulations relating to emergency management and to assume direct operational control of all emergency management forces and helpers in the state.

basically they own when there is a state of emergency

http://codes.lp.findlaw.com/alcode/31/9/1/31-9-8


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Will said:


> Well *grin* cops enforce jurisdiction over your house to within the bounds of the law. It is a right of way and so is a commonlaw jurisdiction, however it may also have statutes or bylaws in effect also. If you use the road chances are there is likely a fine ordinance, however normally roadway activities arn't criminal they are civil administrative penalities. some are more serious though.
> 
> penn state for instance, driving on a closed road is a Class B misdemeanor.
> 
> ...


If I throw a donut, will you go away?!? :lol:


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Just kidding, Big Will.


----------



## jimb1972 (Nov 12, 2012)

Denton said:


> If I throw a donut, will you go away?!? :lol:


If you have a donut you will be surrounded!


----------



## Will2 (Mar 20, 2013)

I'd take the donut, Im not kidding, but I'm not a cop either.

I'd let them ride, and make sure I could bill their kin for damages.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

I'm thinking about going back to cop-world, now that Jimb1972 taught me a new tactic that never crossed my mind, before.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Well, here I am, stuck at the house, unable to go to work. All roads are closed, so work is cancelled.

By the way, I didn't mention it, before, but the insurance companies won't cover you if you have an incident on roads that have been closed. No, our cops aren't going to track you down and ticket you, but your insurance company won't help you when the likely turns into a definitely.

I can see their point. It was below freezing while we had frozen rain and snow, last night, and it is still cloudy with an air temp of 23 degrees, now. Still, the army trained, Germany experienced ******* in me wants to get out and drive. :lol:


----------



## preppersintent (Jan 26, 2014)

LunaticFringeInc said:


> Liberals never consider unintended consequences of their actions...


liberals"are" an unintended consequence of thier actions...


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

Just remember; Kids in the back seat cause accidents and more importantly accidents in the back seat cause children. Just something to keep in mind.


----------



## Just Sayin' (Dec 5, 2013)

Denton said:


> Well, here I am, stuck at the house, unable to go to work. All roads are closed, so work is cancelled.
> 
> By the way, I didn't mention it, before, but the insurance companies won't cover you if you have an incident on roads that have been closed. No, our cops aren't going to track you down and ticket you, but your insurance company won't help you when the likely turns into a definitely.
> 
> I can see their point. It was below freezing while we had frozen rain and snow, last night, and it is still cloudy with an air temp of 23 degrees, now. Still, the army trained, Germany experienced ******* in me wants to get out and drive. :lol:


Looks like if you had took that idea to a conclusion, you would have either been on a camping trip, or a prepper holiday! Luckily you were old enough to know better...lol

It probably would have made one hell of a story knowing you!


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Just Sayin' said:


> Looks like if you had took that idea to a conclusion, you would have either been on a camping trip, or a prepper holiday! Luckily you were old enough to know better...lol


My restraint impressed me. I suppose I am getting a little more mature. Or maybe it was too cold and I am too lazy?


----------



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)

Denton said:


> My restraint impressed me. I suppose I am getting a little more mature. Or maybe it was too cold and I am too lazy?


So show some organization skills and empty your box!


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Mish said:


> Show so organization skills and empty your box!


Doh! OK. My bad.


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

Properly disciplined and remorseful.


----------

